# Blood Type Personality



## Polaris (Aug 17, 2015)

For anyone who's not familiar with it; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_types_in_Japanese_culture

Anyway, do you think that your blood type personality is accurate?


----------



## Asriel (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm an O Blood-type, but I associate my traits fairly evenly between both A and O.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm Type O. Sounds fairly accurate.

*Best traits:* Confident, self-determined, optimistic, strong-willed, intuitive
*Worst traits:* Self-centered, cold, doubtful, unpredictable, "workaholic"


----------



## lacey (Aug 17, 2015)

> Best traits - Confident, self-determined, optimistic, *strong-willed*, *intuitive*
> Worst traits - *Self-centered*, *cold*, *doubtful*, *unpredictable*, "workaholic"


tfw your worst traits are more accurate than your best traits. 

I'm an O- specifically though, so maybe it's different? Kind of can't be arsed to actually read the page right now.


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm AB+, and most of what I've read on it describes me pretty well. Then again, like all personality/horoscope bullshit, it's made vague enough to allow anyone to find several traits to be accurate.


----------



## DreamingNoriko (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't believe in it just because it was a crappy lawyer who had no medical experience who made this up lol

But your blood type can maybe affect what foods you should eat and how you react physically to certain things. Like what meats your body agrees with, how well you handle sun exposure, etc.

I don't think it's considered a proven or well documented science, but I've noticed it to reflect my life very well. My friends family started basing their diets off that theory and it's worked really well for them.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 17, 2015)

Moritsune said:


> I'm AB+, and most of what I've read on it describes me pretty well. Then again, like all personality/horoscope bullshit, it's made vague enough to allow anyone to find several traits to be accurate.


Well here's the thing, AB and B don't resemble me at all, so it can't be _that  _vague...


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 17, 2015)

B+ here but wouldn't say it is so accurate in my case.


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 17, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> Well here's the thing, AB and B don't resemble me at all, so it can't be _that  _vague...



Fair enough. I can be described by at least 2-3 traits in each type, and there are a few in my own that don't describe me at all. It's all fun to look at, but I certainly don't trust it, and it's not scientific at all.


----------



## Polaris (Aug 17, 2015)

My blood type is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



GUESS??






Eɾugo said:


> I'm an O Blood-type, but I associate my traits fairly evenly between both A and O.





Kitsune said:


> I'm Type O. Sounds fairly accurate.
> 
> *Best traits:* Confident, self-determined, optimistic, strong-willed, intuitive
> *Worst traits:* Self-centered, cold, doubtful, unpredictable, "workaholic"





Serena said:


> tfw your worst traits are more accurate than your best traits.
> 
> I'm an O- specifically though, so maybe it's different? Kind of can't be arsed to actually read the page right now.



O is the most common blood type. Makes sense why so many people with type O posted in this thread. 



Moritsune said:


> I'm AB+, and most of what I've read on it describes me pretty well. Then again, like all personality/horoscope bullshit, it's made vague enough to allow anyone to find several traits to be accurate.



That's the rarest blood type. Only like 2% of the world's population have it. 

Also, holy shit, are you trying to give someone a heart attack with that avatar?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah type O hits me good x}


----------



## Violence (Aug 18, 2015)

Im A. Pretty accurate.

*Best traits:*Earnest, sensible, reserved, patient, responsible.
*Worst traits:*Fastidious, overearnest, stubborn, tense.


----------



## ben10pku (Aug 19, 2015)

Some is correct and some is incorrect.


----------



## Karasu (Aug 28, 2015)

*Best traits:  passionate, active, doer, creative, strong
Worst traits: irresponsible, unforgiving, "going own way"*

 comme ci, comme ca.


----------



## pfft (Aug 29, 2015)

Most savages are reported to be a Type O blood

I am type O 

Best traits 	Confident, self-determined, optimistic, strong-willed, intuitive
Worst traits 	Self-centered, cold, doubtful, unpredictable, "workaholic"

I want to say its a fucking sham.. based on that fact that my dominant race is mostly type o blood type.


----------

